# Los Alamos Scientist Studying Nuclear Bomb To AvertAsteroids



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

Just like in the movie Armaggedon. Hope it works out better than it did for Bruce Willis!

http://www.space.com/14857-asteroid-nuclear-bomb-explosion-video.html


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Los Alamos Scientist Studying Nuclear Bomb To AvertAster*

Self induced EMP was my first thought when seeing the title. What is scary is they must know something in order to be spending money on this and moving forward unless some billionaire is scared of this part. I hope they get it tested, completed and have a backup in case something goes wrong.

From there, comet impacts will be marked off the list of prepping for! Yaaa!

Unless Billy Bob Thorton is heading the project! Just kidding. Love the movie btw.


----------



## Wildman Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Los Alamos Scientist Studying Nuclear Bomb To AvertAster*

x2 with survival, I think they know something we don't know! and x2 on Billy Bob! He's the man!


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Los Alamos Scientist Studying Nuclear Bomb To AvertAster*

I really hope they get it right. The lab is only about 30 miles North of me. :shock:


----------

